# Upland Game Boots



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys I have a pair of rocky boots but they are like bricks. I am looking for a pair of boots that do not weigh a whole lot and are reasonably priced. Does any one have any suggestions?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a pair of insulated and waterproof columbias that i absolutely love. They are light and very comfortable and pretty much required no break in. I've worn them working outside on top of railcars for up to a few hours at a time when I worked for an elevator when it was -20 and never got cold feet.

Matt


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have been wearing Russell's for about 17 years. I am on my second pair. They are the BEST fitting and most comfortable boots I have ever pu on. A little pricey, but if you take care of them, you will easily get 10 years out of them. I wear mine 3-5 days a week.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Danner is the best I have owned. Very lightweight but still good support.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

What about being water proof?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Russell's are... of course, as with all leather, you will have to treat them from time to time with Sno-seal.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've walked through water almost all the way up my Columbia's and never got my feet wet so far.

Matt


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Wolverine makes a boot called the Antelope that is a great upland boot. Average weight per pair is 2.2 lbs. They cost 140.00 You can buy the Cabelas knockoff for about 90.00 The Antelope is made of Cordura nylon. and has gortex.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Shu said:


> Danner is the best I have owned. Very lightweight but still good support.


I agree


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I really like the LaCrosse Ringneck, all of my LaCrosse boots have been super comfortable right out of the box with little to no break in time. The 8" Ringneck boot is 3.1lbs, waterproof and retails for $143.00.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i've had danners and many of my friends had them. we just dont like them. then again we use them in iraq.
i cant seem to find any boots called russell's


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

In the past, I have worn both Danner's and Irish Setter's. However, I have switched to Asolo's (high end) hiking boot. In my opinion, the lighter weight and overall better design are a hugh advantage over the size and bulk of the upland hunting boots.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I wear Bogs Brand Boots for everything. Work and hunting. They are neoprene so they fit tight to your leg, you don't have to lace them up, waterproof, insulated, lightweight, comfortable. They are the best boots I have ever had.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

google "Russell Boots"... they will custom make a pair for you, or you can buy standard sizes. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

W.C. Russel Moccasin company.

Shasha & Abby is 100% correct. Mine will begin their 5th season soon. I've tried Danners (4 different models), Irish Setters, Vasque, Golden Retrievers, and Rockey's. None compare to the Russels.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

*Danner pronghorn*, very comfy, light weight and gortex.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

All I would have to day is stay away from dry plus
dry plus=wet feet
I have a pair of cabelas silent stalkers and they have been great for me. Very light gortex and uninsulated. Great for upland since I get so warm after walking a couple miles even when its cold


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never had a "foot" issue so I always wore whatever I could afford rocky, georgia, herman etc. I bought a pair of danner pronghorns' and I thought I had gone to the promised land! light and comfy after several days walking. That is my story and I am sticking to it. (90 days or so and we can all be trying our boots!)


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

had Danners for many years, switched to Mendl for last season.....l love em


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

does anyone know if Cabelas Upland Premier Boot is a welted sole? just wondering because if i purchase a pair and the soles get worn i would just get them resoled.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a pair of Danner's now that are very nice, but my best pair was a uninsulated Wolverine which was the best pair I ever owned. They no longer make them anymore.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I wear the Cabela's Gore-Tex Cordura Snake boots, not so much for snake protection, but the Gore-tex makes them waterproof up to mid calf. They work great down to about 20 degrees. Then I go to Rocky Buckstalkers rubber boots with 1000 gram thinsulate. I hate wet feet if you can't tell.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate wet feet as well!! I my feet are the most important to me. if they are done for so is my hunting/work etc.


----------

